# Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD



## lolfisch (4. August 2015)

Hi,

habe mir eine DAM Quick Camaro 630RD Rolle gekauft und wollte sie mit einer geflochtenen 0,14er und 0,25 monofiler bespulen, musste jedoch feststellen, dass das Wickelbild absolut schlecht ausfiel.
Der obere Teil der Spule wurde komplett ausgelassen und die schnur ballt sich im unteren Teil (siehe Bild)
Jemand eine Idee woran das bei einer nagelneuen Rolle liegen kann?

Ist auch nicht das erste mal, dass ich eine Rolle bespule, also habe eigentlich nichts grundsätzlich falsch gemacht -.-





http://www.pic-upload.de/view-27900735/Wickelbild1.jpg.html


----------



## Lazarus (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*

Oft sind bei der Rolle Unterlegscheiben dabei, die man auf die Spulenachse stecken kann, um das Wickelverhalten anzupassen, abhängig von der Schnurstärke. Nimm doch mal die Spule ab und schau nach, ob da vielleicht schon solche Scheiben drunter sitzen, die man rausnehmen kann,so dass die Spule etwas weiter unten sitzt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*



lolfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mir eine DAM Quick Camaro 630RD Rolle gekauft und wollte sie mit einer geflochtenen 0,14er und 0,25 monofiler bespulen, musste jedoch feststellen, dass das Wickelbild absolut schlecht ausfiel.
> Der obere Teil der Spule wurde komplett ausgelassen und die schnur ballt sich im unteren Teil (siehe Bild)
> ...




Wie schon beschrieben wurde, oftmas durch beigefügte Beilagscheiben zu beheben.
Im Falle der Camaro habe ich da so meine Zweifel.
Dieses Rollenmodell gab es schon in der 90-zigern und es war damals schon mit das billigste Modell bei der echten D.A.M(damals Made in Korea); sowas kauft man normal überhaupt nicht und muss sich dann auch nicht mit derlei Problemen plagen.
Damals hatte sie einen Straßenpreis von ~34DM heute das Gleiche etwa, bloß in Euro.


----------



## lolfisch (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*

Ok, danke!
Also mit Unterlegscheiben ist das nicht zu regeln, hilft wohl nur zurückschicken.
Zum Thema so eine Rolle kauft man erst gar nicht: 
Klasse Tipp#q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*

Merkwürdig,die Tage zufällig noch bei meinem Dealer das bespulen  einer 30er Camaro gesehen(über die Rolle).Da gab es nix dran zu meckern.

Ups..Tante Edith sieht gerade,war ja eine RD.Da haben die chin. "Indschenjöre" wohl echt Murks gemacht,da ist ja nix mit Scheiben


----------



## inselkandidat (5. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*

Würde mal sagen, das ist böse was im xrsch, wenn auf der Hälfte der Spule garnix ist..zurück damit!


----------



## Knut82 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*



lolfisch schrieb:


> Ok, danke!
> Also mit Unterlegscheiben ist das nicht zu regeln, hilft wohl nur zurückschicken.
> Zum Thema so eine Rolle kauft man erst gar nicht:
> Klasse Tipp#q



Da läuft was ganz gewaltig falsch. Ich habe seit kurzem eine Camaro 630 FD (also die Freilauf-Variante) und nach einem Tag spinnen sieht die Spule noch gut gewickelt aus.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*



lolfisch schrieb:


> Ok, danke!
> ....
> Zum Thema so eine Rolle kauft man erst gar nicht:
> Klasse Tipp#q



Iss aber so, hart aber ehrlich.
Von der "neuen" DAM zu dem Preis eine Rolle zu kaufen, ist schmerzfrei , unwissend oder purer Mut.
Das würde ich mich nur unter extremen Bedingungen(zuviel Bier, Rolle für ein Wochenende oder Auslandsreise..)maximal bei Spro oder Okuma trauen.


----------



## Andal (10. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*

Da muss u.U. gar nichts kaputt sein. DAM hat da bei einigen Rollen so eine Art Spulenhubverstellung verbaut.

Nimm mal die Spule ab. Wenn du sie von unten anschaust, dann wirst du zentral ein Zahnrad sehen, durch welches die Achse führt. Wenn du das anheben kannst und es lässt sich verdrehen, dann kannst du auch den Spulenhub einstellen. Frag aber jetzt nicht nach der Richtung. Da musst du dich durchprobieren.

Nach links kommt die Spule höher raus. Du musst nach rechts drehen. Aber immer nur wenig und dann wieder probieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*



lolfisch schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee woran das bei einer nagelneuen Rolle liegen kann?


Die Rolle war von ebay oder einem Billig-Online-Shop ?


----------



## lolfisch (12. August 2015)

*AW: Wickelbild DAM Quick Camaro 630RD*

Danke für die Antworten.
Rolle ist jetzt zurück zu Gerlinger geschickt worden.


----------

